# In training vest - NOT SERVICE DOG VEST



## ayoitzrimz

I was wondering if it would be wrong of us to put a vest on our dog that says something like "in training - do not disturb" or just "in training" or some variation of that. 

I basically wanted to get some opinions - I've been seeing a lot of threads about service dog vests and I firmly believe it's wrong to pretend your dog is a service dog when you do not have a disability and he is not a service dog just to get him into places where pets are not allowed. I've seen some misbehaving dogs in NYC being passed off as service dogs and while that might be true, I find it highly unlikely - and I think it makes it THAT much more difficult for people with real disabilities to have their service dogs with them.

With that "disclaimer" out of the way, I was wondering if you'd find it wrong if someone had a "in training" vest on their dog. I intend to only take him to places where dogs are allowed but to be honest when he's working on his down-stay (we are up to busy street type of distraction) I find it rather difficult to constantly have to block people from coming up and petting him - it's unbelievable how rude people are. I figured that putting a in training vest on him might be a good deterrent and if someone asks I'll just be honest and say he's simply training, not as a service dog but as a companion and I do not want people petting him while training.

So, do I have the permission of the board to do this?


----------



## Rerun

I personally don't see a problem with that. Two things to keep in mind from someone who used to raise and train service dogs:

1) Many people will still think your dog is a service dog in training
2) The vest often attracts more attention than you are getting in the first place


----------



## Mrs.K

I have a SAR In Training Vest on my bitch when we go out. Not only because of the visibility in the woods (never know about those hunters and farmers) but because people simply walk up and want to pet. 
I noticed a complete change when she's wearing that vest. People ask or say "Oh, she's in training, don't touch her."

Also, even though she's got search&rescue on the side, people still think it's a service dog because of the yellow vest. Either they can't read or they overread it. 

However, with an "in training" vest you are way better off outside. Yes, you get more attention but so far everybody has asked while without the vest they don't. At least that's what is going on over here. Without the vest I have to watch that people don't sneak up behind me to pet her. With the vest, people politely ask if they can pet her or not.


----------



## gsdraven

ayoitzrimz said:


> So, do I have the permission of the board to do this?


Haha.

I know several people who use a harness or collar that says either "In Training" or "Do Not Pet" stitched on the side. I see it mostly with dogs that have issues with people or other dogs (fear usually) and think it's a great idea to help the handler and dog relax. 

As long as you aren't misrepresenting yourself and using it to get into places that would not normally allow dogs and correct people who may assume you have a service dog, I'm okay with it.


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Mrs.K said:


> However, with an "in training" vest you are way better off outside. Yes, you get more attention but so far everybody has asked while without the vest they don't. At least that's what is going on over here. Without the vest I have to watch that people don't sneak up behind me to pet her. With the vest, people politely ask if they can pet her or not.


Isn't it amazing how rude people can be? I've had a kid run up to him while we are training in a busy street corner yelling "what are you doing? what are you doing?" repeatedly while the mother just smiled at me as if that's supposed to make me forget that I now have to correct my dog because of her kid... My only desired outcome is for people to ask before petting him so I can politely say no lol... 

Don't get me wrong, he gets petted by strangers and has no reactivity issues at all - I think he likes people more than I do  but now that we've moved to higher distractions, I don't want to set him up for failure...


----------



## ayoitzrimz

I think I'll give it a shot - just a simple vest with either "In training" or "do not pet" stitched on it. If anyone asks I'll say he likes to eat children and I'm trying to train it out of him 

Actually, I don't know how to answer - "no he's not a service dog, he's just training?" or what?


----------



## gsdraven

ayoitzrimz said:


> Actually, I don't know how to answer - "no he's not a service dog, he's just training?" or what?


Yup. It would actually be a great opportunity to educate some people that training is for life (not in a preachy way). I'm big on educating, it's part of my mission. 

My Dad will sometimes call and ask me what I'm up to and I will say "oh, I'm headed to training with Raven" and his response is usually "she isn't trained yet?" and then I explain (again) that why we go to different class and continue to train. Helps our bond, keeps her active and alert, makes her a better pet, etc.


----------



## ayoitzrimz

gsdraven said:


> Yup. It would actually be a great opportunity to educate some people that training is for life (not in a preachy way). I'm big on educating, it's part of my mission.
> 
> My Dad will sometimes call and ask me what I'm up to and I will say "oh, I'm headed to training with Raven" and his response is usually "she isn't trained yet?" and then I explain (again) that why we go to different class and continue to train. Helps our bond, keeps her active and alert, makes her a better pet, etc.


well people have different ideas of training. My father simply wants his shih-tzu to come when called (he doesn't) and sit when asked (he doesn't) and not beg for food (he does) - and he's always happy to remind that HE doesn't have to wake up at 5a.m to go tracking with his dog, the dog is already trained enough lol


----------



## marshies

Why not? It represents your situation accurately and can really help further your training.


----------



## stealthq

Shouldn't be a problem. That's how we met the trainer we hired for my mother's new puppy. He trains FEMA SAR dogs as well as agility and the usual companion obedience stuff. He was training one of his SAR dogs (and getting clients  ) at an outdoor festival we went to and his dog was in a yellow vest that said 'in training' on both sides.


----------



## Silvermoon

That sounds like a great idea to me. I just googled it and came up with quite a few options. Leesburg had all different ones that would apply. I think I am going to get one. 

Holly


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Silvermoon said:


> That sounds like a great idea to me. I just googled it and came up with quite a few options. Leesburg had all different ones that would apply. I think I am going to get one.
> 
> Holly


Oh cool, any chance you can post the link?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

As long as you're not trying to pass him off as a service dog in training and gain access to places where dog's wouldn't normally be allowed, I don't see why it would be a problem. 

You'd be amazed at how many people assume that my dogs' BACKPACKS mean they're service dogs in training!  If they ask me or I overhear comments I always correct them and say I'm just training my pet dogs.


----------



## Stosh

I think it's a great idea and I've considered getting one myself- I saw the leerburg.com ones that have different patches available. Our obedience club has shirts with our logo on it and when I wear it or the CGC t-shirt I have, people do tend to not touch Stosh because they don't pay attention to what the logo says, which is fine with me. They have asked if he's a service dog and I say no but I'm training him at the moment and need him to be focused and know he's working rather than out for playtime.


----------



## cassadee7

Usually if I put an Easywalk harness on Saber, people won't pet her. I have heard mothers tell their kids not to pet her because she is a "seeing eye dog" or "that dog is working." I don't say anything unless asked or if the people are standing by closely watching, because I think it is GOOD that mothers tell their kids not to touch a dog who may be working or in training etc. Some people have passed by and said "oh that is a police dog!" But if people ask "what does she do?" I say she is a pet, but she does tracking and competitive obedience as well.

I think a vest is a great idea. I only think it is 'wrong' for people to try and take their dogs into places where dogs are not allowed, or pretend it is a service animal.


----------



## Jax's Mom

ayoitzrimz said:


> I find it rather difficult to constantly have to block people from coming up and petting him - it's unbelievable how rude people are.


I wish I had that problem  No one comes near us and it's very difficult to socialize a dog that people shoo their children and other neighborhood children away from.


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Jax's Mom said:


> I wish I had that problem  No one comes near us and it's very difficult to socialize a dog that people shoo their children and other neighborhood children away from.


lol that used to be the case, but lately everyone just seems to think Einstein is their new best friend. There's been an explosion of GSD puppies and dogs in our neighborhood (and I swear it started once we got Einstein) and since the whole SEAL Team 6 dogs expo everyone just seems to love shepherds now - which is great, just leave us the **** alone when we are obviously working on a stay or close heel through busy streets.


----------



## Silvermoon

Here is the link for leerburg...

Leerburg | Cape Vest

Holly


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Cool - I was actually looking at this one:
Leerburg | Mesh K9 Vest


----------



## clearcreekranch

ayoitzrimz said:


> Cool - I was actually looking at this one:
> Leerburg | Mesh K9 Vest



To the OP, thanks to your thread,I just ordered this one that says"working dog, do not pet". I think that this will allow me to relax a little more around the general public!


----------



## ayoitzrimz

clearcreekranch said:


> To the OP, thanks to your thread,I just ordered this one that says"working dog, do not pet". I think that this will allow me to relax a little more around the general public!


You better not have ordered the last one! jk 

I'm going to order mine early next week... but please feel free to let me know how it worked out for you because I'd love to know


----------



## KZoppa

i've been looking into ordering a vest and some patches for Shasta just because i'm tired of getting mobbed even after i've told people to back off she's in training. People tend to be a bit more respectful of the IN TRAINING! part of things.


----------



## clearcreekranch

ayoitzrimz said:


> You better not have ordered the last one! jk
> 
> I'm going to order mine early next week... but please feel free to let me know how it worked out for you because I'd love to know


Don't worry, they are all specially made to order. I have been debating about getting a vest for some time. This thread helped me make the decision. I am hoping that this keeps a "bubble" around my dog, so that we can both relax a little more.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> As long as you're not trying to pass him off as a service dog in training and gain access to places where dog's wouldn't normally be allowed, I don't see why it would be a problem.


No problem. (Spoken with my SD Advocate hat on.)


As to the poster stating that they are getting "Working Dog" patches on the vest please note that while not wrong you may be getting into a sticky situation. 

People see GSD + something saying *Working Dog* = Police K-9 = Drug Dog!
Be careful where the dog wears this vest. (Spoken from past experience working with a GSD while with the Fire Dept.)

Also it does not matter what color vest your dog wears. If I knew we would be working near roads or in wooden areas he and many times I would wear orange vests. Doing demos he wore his red vest with his patches and pins just because I liked the color red on him.


----------



## suzzyq01

I have a vests for both my dogs, it has patches that say "Therapy Dog Please ASK to Pet me" and "Working Please ask before petting" on Sonar's vest it says "In Training" "Therapy Dog in Training Please ASK to pet me!".

I do not try and pass him off as anything other than training to be a therapy dog, which is exactly what he is. I also take the opportunity to educate inquiring people about therapy dog work and how amazing and rewarding it is for both the dog/handler and patients on the other end. I also tell people that any dog can do it, and then if they are interested I continue in telling them how to go about it with their own dog. While this vest is on they both are different dogs, they know that this vest means I am going to work! So I started off having him wear it in Petco/Petsmart, then I moved to Lowes/Home Depot (more noises and people) and now (with Sonar) we walk the malls and shops (with the malls permission). I can not tell you how much it has helped in so many ways. I am beginning to feel very confident in taking our TDI test in October. 

I am not sure what you are intending to do with your dog, if you just don't want people to mess with him/her while your out, Julius K9 vests are very nice and they will embroider whatever you want on them. This is not what I use for training, but I am getting one for outdoor and training classes to keep the same mentality I have with his working vest on.


----------



## Deuce

gsdraven said:


> Haha.
> 
> I know several people who use a harness or collar that says either "In Training" or "Do Not Pet" stitched on the side. I see it mostly with dogs that have issues with people or other dogs (fear usually) and think it's a great idea to help the handler and dog relax.
> 
> As long as you aren't misrepresenting yourself and using it to get into places that would not normally allow dogs and correct people who may assume you have a service dog, I'm okay with it.


I agree. I'm getting ready to order a "Please do not pet me" vest for Deuce to wear when were in public as he does not like being approached while on leash by strangers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I really like those mesh vests @leerburg, in fact I ordered one, haven't gotten it yet.
I like the mesh because of the lightweight, can go in the water (which she does alot!) 

I got orange because we also are in the woods alot, and got the "in training please do not pet me" label. Will show it off when I get it


----------



## Kaiser2000

my GSd is not friendly with strangers. I have to muzzle him at the vet. Once he knows people he is a big sweetie. But people just don't respect or pay attention to dog body language, especially high strung kids. I cannot lose another dog. 2 years ago I lost my GSD to valley fever even with the best treatment we lost him to kidney failure, and then almost six months later my lab to old age, and then about 3 months later my 16 year old springer mix to internal bleeding. I cant lose him because some stupid person dosen't read his body language. He gives off plenty of warnings even before he growls. So I think a vest would be good just saying in training, then with the muzzle until he is better socialized. So I can relax and not worry he will get snuck up on. If I don't get him around people he will always be afraid. He is not being dominate he is truly afraid, he was abused by prior owners. He is a rescue, and I adore him we do everything together. he is never more than 10 feet from me. I have to deal with this aggression, I have watched all the dog whisperers and his instruction isn't helping. I have tried it all. Treats seem to work well. I used to not be able to pull up to drive thru 's now he loves them because walgreen's gives treats and if it not walgreen's I give him the treat. He loves drive thru's now. he puts his face to the window and just looks attentive, like hey here I am being good where's my treat? But I cant seems to get him over the stranger hurdle. He is such a good dog, dosen't even chase cats or other dogs. just dosent want people in his face. I am hoping a vest with the muzzle will help I need reflective tape too we walk at night, again to avoid people. So hopefully one day I can walk him during the day and take him anywhere. I hope the vest will help. I will still be on my guard for people who don't speak doggie body language. here is what I found Therapydogvest.com
and amazon.com has lots of vests. Good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Kaiser this thread is 3 years old, you might want to start a new one of your own


----------



## DJEtzel

I think it's a great idea and would like to get a harness/vest for my pup as well. I wish they made noise and giant signs popped up from them, though. People can't read from very far away and don't notice, sometimes, so expect to need to reiterate a few times.


----------

